# SEA-GULL M182SKG - Pictures



## Aaron Weikart (Aug 10, 2008)

SEA-GULL
_______________________________________
THE
M182SKG
AUTOMATIC, SKELETON
 *_______________________________________________________________________*

*QUICK OVERVIEW*
*Seller:* usseagull.com (Kevin Ma)
Shipping time: TWO Business Days. Usually takes 2-3. Was free.
*Price:* $230.00
*Price with Watchuseek 10% discount:* $207.00
*Warranty:* 2 year Sea-Gull Warranty
*Type:* Skeleton, automatic, 3 hand Dress Watch
*Case and buckle material:* 316L Stainless with 18k Rose Gold Plating
*Band:* Genuine leather. Brown died, with alligator print.
*Style:* Classic/High-End
*Diameter:* 38.5mm
*Thickness:* 10mm
*Lugs:* 20mm
*Weight:* 32g​
*PACKAGING*​The watch arrived in typical SEA-GULL fashion. Well packed, and exactly the same as the two other SEA-GULL's I have reviewed. No damage at all.

*PRESENTATION BOX*​Again, nothing different here. The box serves well, and is well made. It consists of a promotional sleeve with various ultra-high-end watches on it, which covers the box that is navy, and has elegant and professional silver lettering. The box opens to reveal a velvet/suede interior with a watch holding compartment, and the little blue sea-gull manual (still in Chinese.) The watch came with all the original plastic safety wrap and stickers, that are quite satisfying to peel off. The price tag is just as elegant, and has elegant silver lettering as well.
*The outer sleeve:
*









*The outer box:
*









*Inside, blue manual, watch compartment with separate holder:








*
*Hang Tag:








**
CASE*​The case is classically styled, the case, caseback, and crystal are all flush, and it makes for a very appealing design. The lugs have two levels (look at the pics.) , are bent downward to curve to the wrist, and have ornamental screws to add to the look. To top it all off, the crown is turban styled, and grooved for appeal and grip. Most importantly, we see the little "S" engraved into the crown. This case is a style that SEA-GULL has made their own, and it is very professional and well-done. The case is 316L Stainless Steel with really thick 18K rose gold plating. I'm not quite sure of the thickness of the plating, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was 10 microns or more, its very rich and supple, with no faint areas. The watch measures 38.5mm in diameter, and 10mm in thickness. The lug width is 20mm, and the watch weighs in at 32g. Quite hefty for a leather strap watch that is almost mid-size. Water resistance is a decent 30m. Which basically means that heavy rain and washing hands is perfectly fine. Washing dished should be done with some caution.
What I love the most is how SEA-GULL clearly states on the caseback that this watch is STAINLESS STEEL. They do not try to market it as gold, leaving the buyer with a mystery of its true composition. This sort of honesty is something that has NEVER been seen in the Chinese watch in dusty.
Markings on the case back, in order:
SEA-GULL STAINLESS STEEL CASE 3ATM WATER RESISTANT
*Wrist shot:








Front:








Another wrist shot:








Showing the curved lugs with the screws, and the turban crown with the little "S.":








*
*CRYSTAL*​The crystal is flawless with the case. Like stated above, the crystal sort of just flows off the case. It is perfectly aligned, with superb quality. The crystal is sapphire, with no AR coating. As it is domed, it is perfect for viewing. No mirror like shininess you find on many other watches in this price range. SEA-GULL seems to be expert with their crystals. I have yet to see a SEA-GULL with a misaligned or faulty crystal. The same quality continues onto the display back crystal. Perfectly aligned, and sapphire as well. The one on the back is not domed.
*Domed Crystal:
*









*DIAL*​The dial on a SEA-GULL is really something else. They always feature fresh, and formal styling, and are always perfectly balanced. The printing of markings and the placement of sticks and lume is always perfect. I am happy to say that this is exactly the situation with the M182SKG. The dial on this watch, because it is a 100% thoroughbred skeleton, is a ring that is attached to the actual movement. It is perfectly aligned with the case, and no smudges or dust particles of any kind are to be found.
The style of the dial flows perfectly with the case, and most importantly, the movement. It has a circular "O" pattern that is very fine and crisp under magnification. It features a "SEA-GULL" logo that follows the curve of the ring.
Precision markings are present, and are directly related to the beat of the movement. Between the larger second/minute hashes, 4 smaller hashes are present, which are directly related to the watch's 6 beats per second of the second hand. This type of precision in a $230 watch is what makes SEA-GULL a band for the buck. The dial also features raised 18k gold plated lume-dot hour markets. They are perfectly aligned as well. The lume is not the best in the world, but after a couple seconds of sunlight, it will glow quite bright. The lume then settles down after that, and looks to be lasting for about 5 hours. Perfectly acceptable for a dress watch. Everything is topped of by the extremely important "CHINA MADE" print found on the bottom. This shows, for the first time, Chinese confidence and pride in their watchmaking.
*Image from usseagull.com:*









*HANDS*​The hands on this watch are perfect. I can't find anything wrong with them. The hands feature a blue tint that is also hard to find in a watch of this price range. This blue tint is not only high-end looking, but also makes the hands PERFECTLY legible with the rose-gold of the skeleton movement and dial. Many makers of skeleton watches mess the hands up by making them the same color of the movement, SEA-GULL did not. Thank god! The hour and minute hands are "sword" styled, and feature stunning beveling. The hour and minute hand come to a pretty fine point, and are perfectly in line with each other, and the dial.
The second hand is what I want to focus on. Like the others, it also has a blue-tint for maximum legibility and eye appeal. However, this second hand is unique. It has the same thickness throughout, and comes to a long "arrow" point. I've never seen anything like this on any watch, and just have to point it out. Refer to the picture of the dial that I included above.

*STRAP AND BUCKLE*​The strap that came with the watch is something that any SEA-GULL owner will be familiar with. It is padded at the top (for better fit and appeal), has an alligator print on its brown died genuine leather surface, and is extremely soft on the reverse side. (refer to pictures) I'd just like to mention that the alligator print on the strap is 3d, and more dye is added to the creases, to make it look fantastic. It is just very well done.
It is the same story with the buckle. The buckle is smooth, with no rough edges. It is 18k rose-gold plated to match the case exactly, and is signed in the tradition "SEA-GULL" text, which is deeply engraved. (Pictures below) Very satisfied with the strap and clasp. The strap can fit most wrists. My tiny 6.5 inch wrists are no problem, but if your wrists are any smaller, your out of luck, as I wear it on the top-most hole.
*Alligator grain:








Reverse of the strap:








*








*Rose Gold Buckle, with "SEA-GULL" deeply engraved:








*​*
MOVEMENT*​The movement in the SEA-GULL M182SKG is sea-gull's in house Caliber ST17 movement. Automatic, and skeleton. It is a movement that can be found in some select brands around the world, that buy the movement from SEA-GULL. Tianjin Sea-Gull produces 1/3rd of the world entire mechanical watch movements a year.

Decoration​The decoration present on this movement is nothing less than stunning. The movement is decorated all the way through, and features Rose-Gold plating. The bridges, arms, and the rotor all have elegant engravings that are a surprise on a watch in this price range. EVERYTHING, even the winding wheels and spring holder, is decorated. The focus being on the balance wheel and components, and the open heart spring-barrel that acts as a literal power reserve, as you can see the spring get tighter as you wind. The bridges of the movement are deep and have a beautiful lined pattern on them that I just cannot capture in the pictures. The movement is just stunning, and makes for a great conversation piece.

Operation​The operation, like all the other SEA-GULL's I have reviewed, it is simply fantastic. The second hand sweeps smoothly and evenly around the dial, with no stutters of any kind. The winding is VERY smooth, and fluid. Reminds me of the winding quality I find in my TagHeuer. The crown operation is solid, and the crown pulls right out to set the time, and then right back in to return to the winding position, no fuss of any kind. The movement is hacking, however is seems to be indirect. Upon pulling out the crown to set the time, the second hand continues for about 2-3 seconds. While quite annoying, it is actually better than no hacking at all.

Operating Noise​Simply stated, there is none. You can't hear the balance unless your ear is up against the watch. The rotor moves around swiftly, and silently, as well. The same goes with winding, it is very smooth and slightly heard if your close to the watch. Setting the time is silent, as well. Just a well built movement, in a well-built watch.

*Pictures of the movement, from the display back:








*
*ACCURACY*​So far, for about 10 hours on the wrist, I am getting a +2 gain. So we are probably looking at about +4 to +6 seconds a day, which is again, impressive for a watch of this price.


*AWSC:Form M
(Aaron Weikart's Score Card, Form Mechanical)*

**CASE: 53/60*
*Quality of case finish: 10/10
*Case Back: 10/10
*Finish on Lugs and between the lugs: 10/10
*Pusher/Recess pusher quality: 5/5
*Water Resistance 3/10
*Crown finish/quality: 5/5
*Adequate strap fitting: 10/10
**CRYSTAL: 20/20*
*Correct placement: 10/10
*Hardness: 10/10
** DIAL: 43/45*
*Dial print quality: 10/10
*Dial texture quality: 10/10
*Hand/sub-hand finish: 10/10
*Illumination: 3/5
*Dial alignment with case and crown: 10/10
** STRAP AND BUCKLE : 39/40*
*Strap / Bracelet finish and quality : 10/10
*Solidness and feel of the buckle / clasp : 5/5
*Buckle / Clasp Engraving quality: 5/5
*Range of wrist size acceptance: 9/10
*Ease of adjusting: 10/10
** MOVEMENT: 76/80*
*Accuracy: 18/20
*Movement Noise: 10/10
*Ease/quality of setting: 15/15
*Smoothness of operation: 15/15
*Automatic?: 5/5
*Rotor winding/spinning noise: 5/5
*Hacking feature?: YES. Quality: 3/5
*Hand winding feature?: YES. Quality: 5/5

** TOTAL: 231/245*



*CONCLUSION*​This watch is really something. For the price, you really just can't compare to other dress-watches. This watch was a perfect reminder of how well SEA-GULLs are made. Quality, Price, and Style. You get all three with SEA-GULL.

*BE SURE TO CHECK BACK IN ABOUT 3 MONTHS. THIS IS WHEN I WILL DO THE FOLLOW UP REVIEW, AND REVIEW THE RELIABILITY OF THE WATCH.*

*Works Cited:*
Usseagull.com (the only AD for SEA-GULL in the U.S)
http://usseagull.com/
Chinese Watch Industry Wiki:
http://www.tractionink.com/watch_wik...itle=Main_Page

*Special thanks to Kevin Ma, owner of U.S Seagull. Without his dedication to SEA-GULL, and open minded business strategy, I don't think I would even know what SEA-GULL really is all about.*
*
Other reviews done by me:*
SEA-GULL M170s: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=259205
SEIKO SNA-B69 Flight-Master:https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=194796
SEA-GULL M199s Moon-Chronograph: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=225850

*Thank you for reading, and I hoped you enjoyed my review. Look forward to more reviews in the future.*
​


----------



## Aaron Weikart (Aug 10, 2008)

3 Months Later:
M182skg

*Case:
*After three months, the case of the watch shows minimal wear, on either side. The rose gold plating has remained almost untouched, and hides fingerprints extremely well.
*
Strap & Buckle:
*Minimal abrasion wear, the strap looks almost new with everything printed on it still legible. The buckle has a few scratches on it, but only noticeable in direct florescent light. The SEA-GULL engraving is still pristine.
*
Crystal: 
*The crystal on either side of the watch is flawless. Sea-Gull really does a good job with their crystals, they show absolutely no damage or scratches even after all this time.|>
*
Movement: 
*The movement does a fantastic job of staying wound on the wrist. Absolutely no winding is needed if the watch is worn everyday. The accuracy of the movement hasn't changed. (+4 to +6 seconds a day.)

Thanks for reading. The watch is absolutely lovely. It really has alot of charm, this watch. I recommend it to anyone who wants a serious mechanical watch, with the looks of a high-end one, for only a fraction of the price. 

Regards:
-Aaron N. Weikart, A.J.P.


----------



## HKDan (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the M182SK. I really like this great watch. Am strongly considering getting another Sea-Gull in the future.


----------



## Blackrover (May 6, 2006)

Another fantastic SEA-GULL! You really can't beat their bang for the buck, I really want one of their Solid 18k Gold Tourbillons.They are relatively inexpensive and come with a lifetime warranty.

Regards,
Don


----------



## DenS (Sep 25, 2009)

Aaron,
Your review was one of the reasons I purchased this watch. Have had it for almost a week and am VERY pleased with it... 
Thank You,
DenS


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

DenS said:


> Aaron,
> Your review was one of the reasons I purchased this watch. Have had it for almost a week and am VERY pleased with it...
> Thank You,
> DenS


Post up some pics and wristshots!

I'm thinking about getting this watch too. I have no rose gold watch and the skeletonized movement is stunning.

~Ross


----------



## mo1689 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

Where can this watch be purchased?---it doesn't seem to be up on the Seagull USA site.


----------



## milbournosphere (Feb 7, 2012)

Bump from the dead. Does anybody have any recommendations as to where to purchase this watch? The only source I can find is a questionable website and a single ebay seller. Even Sea-Gull's website is sold out.


----------



## Rankiz (Feb 22, 2012)

milbournosphere said:


> Bump from the dead. Does anybody have any recommendations as to where to purchase this watch? The only source I can find is a questionable website and a single ebay seller. Even Sea-Gull's website is sold out.


Why do you need many sellers? If it is this ebay seller you're talking about... his prices are great.


----------



## sdca (Apr 6, 2013)

I purchased a Sea-Gull M182SK recently based largely on this review and other member comments in threads on watchuseek regarding the Sea-Gull quality. I couldn't be happier with the watch quality and time accuracy, and of course this specific skeleton style.

Prior to the Sea-Gull, I had purchased the Stuhrling 1077.33151 Delphi Venezia... twice! They feel heavy with good fit and finish, which conveys a feel of quality. However... they are extremely poor quality mechanical movements.

The first Stuhrling would gain 4 to 5 minutes every 24 hours, so I returned it. Then I bought the 2nd from a different supplier, and the winder wasn't even connected to the mechanical movement, you could wind it all you want and the watch would never start ticking the seconds away. The automatic winder wouldn't get the movement started either.

That's when I started researching skeleton watches a bit more (how audacious of me to believe that a watch would actually keep time in the 21st century). I researched M. Johansson, Akribos, and other ~$100-$150 brands on consumer sites like Amazon, versus watch-knowledgeable forums, and all of these consumer sites had significant numbers of reports of failed or highly inaccurate movements from brand new. I was about to give up on bothering with a dress watch (I just use my cell phone as my watch for the past few decades) when I found this extremely helpful website and got comfortable with the Sea-Gull brand.



milbournosphere said:


> Bump from the dead. Does anybody have any recommendations as to where to purchase this watch? The only source I can find is a questionable website and a single ebay seller. Even Sea-Gull's website is sold out.


Of course much time has passed between our posts and I bought the Black on Silver M182SK not the Gold SKG, but for future members reference I bought the silver M182SK for $140 from the eBay seller trusthonestman (made me suspicious  ) that Rankiz linked to above and that another member dcdude purchased from a year ago and was happy with:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/thoughts-seagull-skeleton-m182sk-234673-3.html#post5014800
The watch arrived in about 14 days from overseas to the US, looks and works great.

Without this watch forum, I would have written Sea-Gull off as another Chinese-made overpriced rip-off given my Stuhrling experience and poor reviews of so many other skeleton watch brands, so thanks again for the detailed review and insights!


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

It has the steampunk feel to it and hands are nicely visible even with all the mechanism going on on the dial. Which is a nice change. Usually you barely see the hands...


----------



## fatboyslimboy57 (Jul 22, 2014)

Great review, I really like how you did a follow up, looks like the watch holds up well.


----------



## BrunoGeuth (Aug 6, 2012)

I recently bought a Sea-Gull M308S Moonphase watch from Trusthonestman on eBay and I could not be happier!

Fast shipping, original Sea-Gull box and papers and manual and brand new watch with tags and protective stickers...Better price than USSEAGULL too.

Bruno


----------



## alcalina (Jul 17, 2007)

great review, tks very much. what is the bpm( beats per minute) of this movement? thanks


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

21.600


----------



## .I.AM.LEGEND. (Apr 2, 2015)

Aaron Weikart said:


> 3 Months Later:
> M182skg
> 
> *Case:
> ...


Hi Aaron! I am thinking of purchasing this watch but am afraid it is too small. Can I know the size of your wrist so I can compare it against mine? Thanks!


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry for bumping this thread again, but I would like to thank Aaron for this excellent review.

I don't have a Seagull skeleton, but I do have a Parnis skeleton (with a manual winding asian 6497 movement). A bigger watch, but I prefer manual movements in skeleton watches. They allow more wiews of the movement.

If I want to get another skeleton, I think this Seagull m182 would be the first on the list.


----------



## rkmontana (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice!


----------

